# News Reader for Metatrader4



## Wysiwyg (11 September 2009)

Hi, I recall seeing a chart in the mt4 platform that had a brief description of economic forex news (as on forex factory) and I cannot find the mql for it anywhere.

The information on the chart was discreet and informed of pending economic forex news.

Any ideas please?


----------



## Real1ty (11 September 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Stormin_Norman (14 September 2009)

if u still need it let me know.

i have one i use/call for my EAs which works off the forex factory news charts. can set the EA to recognise low/medium/high news events + speeches.

works both visually as an indicator, or you can get your EAs to call it.


----------

